# Large Pilots Watch



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I am trying to find a watch for a friend who has a particular style in mind.

His ideal watch is almost the IWC Large Pilots Watch (ref 500201) but without the reserve display and without the calendar. Much cheaper than the IWC would be desirable.

Size is important - he wants something big probably between 45 and 48mm.

The O & W MP Manual that Roy has for sale is very close. It is just too small.

Has anyone any ideas?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

46mm,


----------

